# HOT FUZZ



## HK-47 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Have you seen this movie?If so did you like it?I did it was a great action movie with a side of comedy!Overall I give it a 5/5.Especialy the shoot out.[You'll know what I'm talking about if you've at least seen the commercial.*


----------



## Sasori-puppet#134 (Apr 21, 2007)

*<3 5/5*

Damn, I wanted to make this topic. Anyway, I just saw it and I loved it. Shaun of the Dead is one of my favorite movies, so I /had/ to see this. At first I thought it wouldn't be as cool because there weren't any zombies, but I was proven wrong. : P

The comedy was great throughout the whole movie. <3 It was kind of silly at times, but I still laughed A LOT. And the action was just so..kick ass! The shooting scenes and the deaths(<333) were so exciting and gruesome. 

I thought all the references to Shaun of the Dead and a lot of other popular action films were a really neat idea. xD

But yea, really loved this movie. The only bad part was that it was a little bit long, but who really cares anyway? I'll prolly end up adding it to my fave movie list.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 21, 2007)

"Hey wanna see something?**Takes hand in front of eye stabs with fork lokks like blood splattering**
Nick:Whoa!
**Holds up Katchup Packet Laughing**


----------



## Lal Mirch (Apr 21, 2007)

Loved it. Paddy Considine (The detective with the moustache) was absolutely the best thing in this movie for me.

_What's the situation?
Two blokes and a fuck load of cutlery
_


----------



## sel (Apr 21, 2007)

I haevnt seen Shaun of the Dead but i loved this film to hell and back


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 21, 2007)

Store Clerk:Is there anything I can help you with sir?Sir?
Nick:**Grabs Shades From Rack Puts them On**No,this is something I have to do myself.


----------



## Ongakukage (May 6, 2007)

For those of you that loved Shaun of the Dead, there is a new movie out called Hot Fuzz. Shaun and Ed are back again, with new names i might add, to crack down on the law in a little town. Do people like this movie? Do they hate it? That is for you to decide.


----------



## crazymtf (May 6, 2007)

crap, the end.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> crap, the end.



Huh-whaaa?

This movie was awsome. It was definately worth the wait, yet I still want a continuation of "Spaced."


----------



## Creator (May 7, 2007)

This movie was awesome. I loved every second of it.


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 9, 2007)

I'm ashamed to say I haven't even seen this movie yet. It should be out on DVD very soon though. 

All my fellow British bizatches were raving about this film.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 10, 2007)

Hot Fuzz was ravingly cracksmokingly awesome!


----------



## nightmistress (May 10, 2007)

It was pretty good! But I do prefer Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## lavi69 (May 10, 2007)

it's really good, it's been out here for ages tho


----------



## HK-47 (May 10, 2007)

I made the EXACT same thread,and everyone ignored me...


----------



## Ongakukage (May 10, 2007)

Sorry Cronos, I did not mean to steal your thread from you...

I did not even realize that there had already been a thread.


----------



## qks (May 10, 2007)

i thought it was brillaint the ending was madddd


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 11, 2007)

OMG, i wanna see this movie SOOO BAD... >.<


----------



## excellence153 (May 11, 2007)

Fucking amazing movie.

I saw it yesterday.


----------



## sel (May 12, 2007)

It was awesome, not a "Good" movie but a good movie.

I hope you get what im saying


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 12, 2007)

So far that and 300 are my favorite movies of 2007.


----------



## yuhun (May 12, 2007)

One of the best if not the best movie i've seen this year, fuck all these summer blockbusters all i really need is Hot Fuzz DVD in JUNE!


----------



## Tsuuga (May 13, 2007)

I love Simon, Nick, and Edgar. Though I liked _Shaun of the Dead_ (my fave film of all time) and "Spaced" better, I still enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 13, 2007)

Tsuuga said:


> I love Simon, Nick, and Edgar. Though I liked _Shaun of the Dead_ (my fave film of all time) and "Spaced" better, I still enjoyed it a lot.



Gotta agree with you there....too bad they decided to not continue "Spaced."


----------



## Tsuuga (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I'm glad I'm going to see Simon and Nick together in movies a lot, I'll miss Brian (Mark Heap) and Jessica Stevenson (I was surprised she wasn't in Fuzz at all).


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

I literally yelled near the end-


*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY FUCK HE'S GOT A BOOMSTICK!


----------



## Vasp (May 13, 2007)

Hot Fuzz was spectacular. Definitely a movie to see if your bored with your friends and are looking for a fun time. Well worth the price


----------



## Wolfy (May 14, 2007)

Effing awesome movie.  I loved it.


----------



## Win Z (Jun 9, 2007)

*Hot Fuzz anyone?*

It's one frikkin damn good movie....it's got a good combination of Action , Comedy and lil bit stupidity lol....overall one kick ass movie!!


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 9, 2007)

Yeah, I saw it, it was really funny


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2007)

Terrible in my opinion. Was forced to see it


----------



## Krillan (Jun 9, 2007)

Found it so damn funny. I love the movie and cant wait for it to come on dvd


----------



## Sesqoo (Jun 10, 2007)

Got me sleepy after 20 minutes :/


----------



## Creator (Jun 10, 2007)

Very funny. Good movie.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 10, 2007)

I loved Simon of the Dead so I might as well see this.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 11, 2007)

Great, but I had to see it with my sister, my friends were hyped up about Epic Movie, and I was saying how it was going to be a shitty movie...so they called me names...and lo and behold...we saw it, and it sucked.

So they were pissed that I was right, and didn't want to go with me anywhere for awhile (until a mastodon concert). So all through the movie, I hear gasps, and "that's horrible" when the people were murdered from my sister. I also got annoyed when her boyfriend said the funniest bit in the movie was when danny tripped into the fence, and that I was the only person laughing during some of the more "intimate" scenes.

Besides that pointless rant, very good movie, though I felt that Shaun of the Dead was a better film.


----------



## SGLP (Jun 11, 2007)

Still looking for a movie I would say was better this year, Knocked Up comes close. Then a remember how hilarious and well done Hot Fuzz is.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 14, 2007)

I swear to god there has been 3 topics about this already. 


I finally watched Hot Fuzz last night as my mum had bought it on DVD. I thought it was alright. It was funny, not overly funny but funny in some parts. I doubt it's a film I will remember when I think comedy though.  :/


----------



## Riley (Jun 14, 2007)

Awful..The movie was just plain awful. I couldn't stand.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 14, 2007)

Lil Saint2k9 said:


> Awful..The movie was just plain awful. I couldn't stand.



Why? Were you crippled by its sheer awesomeness.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, it got my 50 year old mum & dad laughing, and me and my siblings were in stiches 
The humour is hard to grasp if you're stoopid


----------



## Cavalorn (Jun 15, 2007)

Loved "_Shaun of the Dead_", so I'm going to check this one out.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2007)

Shaun of the dead was a lot better. The plot was really silly and overall it was okay but I'd say severance was better.


----------



## Talone (Jun 17, 2007)

Huge fan of Shaun, and was also a fan of Fuzz.  Fuzz worked its way through rather slowly though in the beginning, some parts seemed to drag, but the part after the middle of the middle entirely made up for it. (Don't want to spoil too much for those who haven't seen it)

And plus, they had the giant weapons room....what's a cop movie without the giant weapons room?

To those who haven't seen the movie yet, if you've seen the trailer, Pegg drop kicks an elderly woman toting a shotgun.  I think that sold me.

Ultimately though, Shaun seemed more serious than Fuzz I think, because the first half of it was damn good comedy mixed with gratuitous gore, while the second half was darker and sadder.  And a much larger body count overall....Queen playing in the background with a Zombie invasion?  Priceless.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 1, 2007)

I have to see this, seeing on how they did Shaun of the dead makes me wonder if this movies way better.

Hopefully it will come out on dvd soon.


----------



## isanon (Jul 1, 2007)

well the ending was funny untill then it was only funny at times


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2007)

I  finally saw it the shittiest pice of shit I,ve ever seen. I fails and It's pales in comparison to Shaun of the Dead. This films comedy was pure fail.


----------

